# ball curves to left when driving?



## eagle (Aug 9, 2006)

when i hit the ball i feel i hit it perfect but then it curves to the left bigtime like in the other fairway what should i do to fix this problem any help would be appreciated


----------



## eagle (Aug 9, 2006)

still need that advice:dunno:


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

your experiencing a hook. I know its obvious but i might as well state it. Heres a small checklist:
1)Set-up: Are you square or are you closed?
2)Swing path: Are you coming in-to-out?
3)Club face: Is it closed at impact?

All these 3 things are contributors of the hook. People who suffer from the hook and get it fixed CORRECTLY, will be decent players for a long time. Hogan suffered from a hook and after he fixed his little kink look what he did.


----------



## eagle (Aug 9, 2006)

flomarilius said:


> your experiencing a hook. I know its obvious but i might as well state it. Heres a small checklist:
> 1)Set-up: Are you square or are you closed?
> 2)Swing path: Are you coming in-to-out?
> 3)Club face: Is it closed at impact?
> ...


is it a hook if im left handed?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

nope, then its a slice.

Check out the above list, again just make sure that your swing path does not cut across the ball, your stance is not open, and that as above the club face is not open at address/impact.


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's a drill that I like to use that will force you not to cut across the ball which is what causes most slices. Take a cardboard box or maybe an empty range ball bag and set it just outside your ball before hitting. You'll find the box will not allow you to cut across the ball. With the box properly position you'll be forced to have a more outward swing vs. a cutting swing.


----------



## titaniummd (Sep 16, 2006)

eagle said:


> when i hit the ball i feel i hit it perfect but then it curves to the left bigtime like in the other fairway what should i do to fix this problem any help would be appreciated


http://gzi.mine.nu:65433/golf/troubleshoot.htm


----------

